# Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 22, 2015)

```
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., January 22, 2015</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced three new affordable large format printers and a newly enhanced Canon Alliance Partner Program (CAPP). The 24-inch imagePROGRAF iPF670, the 36-inch imagePROGRAF iPF770 printers, and the imagePROGRAF iPF770 MFP M40 Scan-to Print/File/Share System provides cost-effective solutions for low-volume, on-demand print environments. These models support a variety of applications including: posters, presentations, technical documents, drawings, company announcements, and enlargements.</p>
<p>Ideal for a variety of industries including architecture, engineering and construction, education, offices and small retail, the iPF670 and iPF770 printers offer advanced technology to assist small businesses in maximizing the return on their investment. Economy Print Mode, auto-rotation and nesting, help reduce total cost of operation by minimizing media waste and maintenance. Additionally, Accounting Manager,* software to assist businesses monitor costs and allocate consumable expenses, comes standard and allows management to track print jobs by user to calculate ink and media costs.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Canon’s iPF670 and iPF770 printers will make excellent companions for small businesses, engineering and technical design professionals seeking high-quality prints at top speeds,” said David Sweetnam of Buyer’s Laboratory Inc. (BLI). “Similar to the BLI 2014 award-winning imagePROGRAF printers, the iPF670 and iPF770 printers will feature an on-the-fly ink replacement design, consistent quality of print across various paper types, and the ability to print from mobile devices and share and print files directly from the cloud. This user friendly line of printers promises to delivers excellent reliability and performance to meet a broad spectrum of customer needs.”</p>
<p>Suitable for businesses that need to print documents quickly while retaining high image quality, the imagePROGRAF models are designed for maximum versatility and performance. In its fastest mode, the iPF770 printer boasts the ability to produce an A1 (23.39″ x 33.11″) print in about 25 seconds.**</p>
<p>The printers have a space-saving design with fully front-accessible operation for flush wall installation, to fit into almost any environment. There is also an assisted top-loading feature for easy media loading, plus the iPF670 printer is available without a stand for customers seeking a desktop model.</p>
<p>The iPF770 MFP M40*** designed as a complete scan-to-print, file, and share solution, has the capability to scan documents up-to-2mm thick. This model includes an M40 scanner, SmartWorks MFP software, stand-alone computer, touch screen monitor and MFP stand to meet a variety of office needs.</p>
<p>To help increase efficiency in workflow and management, the iPF670 and iPF770 printers include software that is designed to be simple and intuitive, making high-quality printing possible for individuals of any level of experience. Addressing the needs of a diverse range of users, Canon’s Direct Print & Share 2.0<sup>1</sup> software is a cloud portal solution that empowers users to view, share and print a variety of files including PDF, TIFF, JPEG and HP-GL/2 formats, from virtually anywhere. Users can utilize the “Shortcut Print” feature to drag and drop files to print into hot folders on their desktops helping to streamline their workflow process.</p>
<p>The iPF670 and iPF770 printers are also compatible with Canon’s imagePROGRAF Print Utility<sup>2</sup>mobile app, which facilitates wireless printing by allowing users to print from a compatible iPad<sup>®</sup>device. The app enables users to perform a number of actions, including previewing their PDF file, selecting the number of copies, orientation and print quality before sending the job to any of the compatible imagePROGRAF printers that share the same network. Additionally, these models come with a Print Plug-in for Microsoft Office<sup>®</sup> allowing users to easily transform Microsoft<sup>®</sup> Excel<sup>®</sup>, PowerPoint<sup>®</sup> and Word<sup>®</sup> documents into printed posters.</p>
<p>The models come standard with easy to use PosterArtist Lite,* poster creation software with features such as templates, clip art, and images for customers to easily create posters, signs and banners. For convenient sharing between users, files can be exported directly to Canon’s Direct Print & Share cloud portal software.</p>
<p>“In combination with CAPP, these imagePROGRAF models offer versatile, affordable, high-quality options, suitable to meet the demands of today’s market. A valuable addition to the imagePROGRAF family, the efficient iPF670 and iPF770 printers showcase features that can help save time, reduce costs and ensure outstanding productivity,” said Junichi Yoshitake, senior vice president and general manager, Business Imaging Solutions Group, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “These multifunction devices complement many uses, including computer-aided design, architecture, engineering and construction, signs and posters, as well as industries ranging from small retail to education.”</p>
<p>Continuing to produce Canon’s high-quality output, the new imagePROGRAF devices use a five-color dye/pigment reactive replacement ink system using 130 ml ink tanks^, including a reformulated magenta ink to help produce more vivid reds and yellows. Canon inks provide outstanding adhesion to media, are scratch-and marker-resistant and help produce crisp and legible text. These devices include Canon’s high-density PF-04 print head, which uses 15,360 nozzles to lay down a 4pl droplet size of ink, and a Gigabit Ethernet connection.</p>
<p>Continuing to address the needs of the market, Canon has announced the revamped CAPP, a co-marketing program designed to identify, develop and market software solutions that add value to specific customer needs, with more co-marketing opportunities available to partners. Whether a solution is custom developed by an independent software vendor through Canon’s development program, or is a standard stand-alone application that complements the imagePROGRAF devices, the purpose of the Canon Alliance Partner Program is to provide the vehicle to successfully present the solution and its benefits to its customers. This program provides customers more options to select the application that best fits their needs and helps them realize the full return on investment with Canon imagePROGRAF technology.</p>
<p>Canon is currently accepting new member applications. To join the likes of CAPP companies such as Onyx Graphics and SA International companies, <a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/Imageprograf_Minisite" target="_self">fill out an application on the Canon U.S.A. website</a>.</p>
<p>These imagePROGRAF models are scheduled to be available in late January 2015 through Authorized Canon Dealers and Premier Partner Resellers.at manufacturer’s suggested retail prices of <b>$3,495</b> (iPF770), <b>$1,295</b> (iPF670 without stand), <b>$1,595</b> (iPF670 with stand) and <b>$7,495</b> (iPF770 MFP M40).</p>
```


----------



## jrista (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*

Wow. I've been looking to get a 24" large format printer for a while. I keep looking at older models of Canon and Epson wide formats....but at less than $1300, the iPF670 is a steal.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



jrista said:


> Wow. I've been looking to get a 24" large format printer for a while. I keep looking at older models of Canon and Epson wide formats....but at less than $1300, the iPF670 is a steal.



I agree, I might actually get one.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*

Customers: We feel we want and need state of the art cameras.
Canon management: In response to customer needs and desires, we are responding by supplying new printers.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



Tugela said:


> Customers: We feel we want and need state of the art cameras.
> Canon management: In response to customer needs and desires, we are responding by supplying new printers.



These are pretty high megapixel printers.......


----------



## Famateur (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



jrista said:


> Wow. I've been looking to get a 24" large format printer for a while. I keep looking at older models of Canon and Epson wide formats....but at less than $1300, the iPF670 is a steal.



Are these geared for photo printing?

From the description in the announcement, it sounds like it's geared more toward office environments (i.e. not the best photo performance). The shorter model number (compared to, say, the IPF6400) and the lower price seem to indicate that it's not in the same class as Canon's wide format _photo _printers.

Anyone else wondering the same thing?


----------



## Famateur (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*

I admit, I didn't read the whole announcement, but I did read the part about the ink, and being only five color, that seems to support the other clues that this is not a photo printer that could stand up to the print quality of the IPF6400 or IPF8400 machines...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



Tugela said:


> Customers: We feel we want and need state of the art cameras.
> Canon management: In response to customer needs and desires, we are responding by supplying new printers.


Think system....


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



jrista said:


> Wow. I've been looking to get a 24" large format printer for a while. I keep looking at older models of Canon and Epson wide formats....but at less than $1300, the iPF670 is a steal.



+1


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



Famateur said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I've been looking to get a 24" large format printer for a while. I keep looking at older models of Canon and Epson wide formats....but at less than $1300, the iPF670 is a steal.
> ...



I'm not wondering. They are not photo printers.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



privatebydesign said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...


They did mention enlargements...last. Enlargements of photos off the web, I presume 

"These models support a variety of applications including: posters, presentations, technical documents, drawings, company announcements, and enlargements."


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



mackguyver said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...



 Maybe....

They are five colour ink sets, so keep dreaming those that want a band new state of the art wide gamut ink set 24" photo printer for $1,300.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



privatebydesign said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



I thought so... I'll keep saving for the real deal.


----------



## CreationHeart (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



Tugela said:


> Customers: We feel we want and need state of the art cameras.
> Canon management: In response to customer needs and desires, we are responding by supplying new printers.


i was excited at first because canon seems to be making printers before they announcing new cameras, but for those not being photo printers had me wondering...


----------



## traveller (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



Famateur said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...



Make sure you read this article before you buy:

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/stuff2/?p=2533


----------



## Arkarch (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*


I do not need to print big - I got a vendor for that. I just would like to have something in a Pro-1 that does Lucia-Ex for close hard proofing to my vendors large formats.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



Famateur said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I've been looking to get a 24" large format printer for a while. I keep looking at older models of Canon and Epson wide formats....but at less than $1300, the iPF670 is a steal.
> ...



You are correct on second read. They really shouldn't have "imagePRO" in the model name. It should be "techPRO" or "officePRO"....


----------



## Famateur (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



Canon Rumors said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



That would make more sense.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



traveller said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > I'll keep saving for the real deal.
> ...



Thanks for the link. It's always good to go into a purchase like that with eyes open to all the considerations. "Saving up", for me, means having enough money for the printer, ink, paper, frames, additional walls, et cetera.


----------



## jrista (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*

Derp. Seems these are 5-ink "business line" printers, not photographic printers. Canon really needs to separate out their lines of printers better...imagePrograf always makes it sound like these are photographic printers, when not all of them are. 


Guess Epson's still at the top of the list...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



privatebydesign said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


DARN!

Guess I'll hold onto that dot-matrix printer for a bit longer


----------



## Famateur (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Responds To Customer Needs With New imagePROGRAF iPF670 And iPF770 Large Format Pri*



Don Haines said:


> DARN!
> 
> Guess I'll hold onto that dot-matrix printer for a bit longer



Just think of the sweet Happy Birthday banners you can create on that beauty!


----------

